

How to Move Doom Characters in WebGL in 50 lines of JS - jerome_etienne
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2012/05/04/tquery-md2character-a-plugin-for-doom-characters/

======
JackC
This. This is why we can have nice things.

I've been thinking about the old programming saying, "There is no problem that
cannot be solved by adding a layer of abstraction, except for having too many
layers of abstraction." How many layers is too many? The trends I see are (1)
computers keep getting faster; (2) compilers keep getting smarter; and (3) we
keep learning how to better design and manage and debug abstraction layers.
Which means the number of abstraction layers that is "too many" to solve any
given problem is much higher than it used to be. I think a lot of the "check
out this neat thing" posts on HN are a product of that -- we can now stand on
the shoulders of shoulders of shoulders of shoulders of shoulders of shoulders
of shoulders of shoulders of shoulders of giants without things getting too
tippy.

What did "var world = tQuery.createWorld().boilerplate().start()" look like
back in 1997, when this Quake 2 model was first released? What will it look
like in another 15 years?

~~~
Whodi
This is why Unity3D is so much more of a pleasure to work with than Unreal.
Playing a new animation on a skinned mesh really can be as simple as
Animation.Crossfade(). With a little creative thinking, power and simplicity
don't have to be playing tug-of-war, they can actually complement each other.

~~~
Impossible
As opposed to the Unreal equivalent, PlayCustomAnim()? :). There are things
that Unity does better than Unreal but animation isn't a great example.

------
fmstephe
Oh man, every time we see this kind of thing it makes life that much harder.
:)

How can we not suffer with only 24 hours in the day. We have children and jobs
and projects already under way. Every week we seem to have something so
exciting land in our laps that it is hard to sit still.

Roll on the future.

It was a little disappointing to see frames drop to 35ps on fullscreen (my
colleague got the full 60fps). But it can only get better and faster from
here.

~~~
darien
If you want something that will really blow your mind, check out the webgl
demo of Cube 2: Sauerbraten (a Quake clone).

It's by far the most advanced WebGL FPS shooter I've seen so far -
<http://www.webgl.com/2012/05/webgl-game-cube-2-sauerbraten/>

~~~
mike-cardwell
Mind blown. It's time to learn how to use WebGL.

~~~
verroq
Except it was written in C++ then converted to Javascript/WebGL.

~~~
untog
The mere fact that even that is possible is pretty mind-blowing.

------
sohn
What the hell, what Doom is that. Maybe I missed it?

~~~
aw3c2
it says Quake2 in the body

~~~
thebigshane
Its not a Doom or Quake2 model/skin but it does use the Quake2 model format
(MD2). I think it's just a custom model/skin downloaded from the planetquake
site he linked to.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MD2_%28file_format%29>

[http://planetquake.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Quake2.Detail&#...</a>

